# Spring Reno - worked out well



## SaltyBouy (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey Folks, this is my first post!

I wanted to share a little reno I did in my backyard this spring. 
I figured I should share something before I ask a million questions 

I was an overgrown thorny citrus nightmare.

I was unsure if there would be enough sunlight for the grass so even though spring is less than ideal time to seed I figured the extra light would be in my favor.














x


----------



## SaltyBouy (Jun 3, 2020)

Good workout!

My first go at laying down some irrigation


----------



## SaltyBouy (Jun 3, 2020)

Jonathan Greene Black Beauty Ultra grass seed


----------



## Nklawnnovice (Jun 4, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## SaltyBouy (Jun 3, 2020)

Nklawnnovice said:


> Looks great


Thanks!


----------

